# Sexuality and Myers Briggs



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you all think? Does personality affect your sexuality, or are they not related?


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

They aren't related. But It may effect other's perception of your sexuality depending on your T/F preference and gender.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I guess it depends on how you define it. I think types are more sexual than others. I think the NFs exude an emotion in waves. ENFs tend to be good flirters to boot. INFs i don't see flirting often, but they emotional waves suffice for me. SFPs are tough for me. I really don't get much in the way of sexual vibes from them. SFJ though I "feel" something. 

NTP nothing (sorry guys).

STs don't have much in the way of sexual vibes but we make up for it in flirting. When interested you will know. 

All that said this is only an ST perspective. I know for a fact that every type is affected differently by the "flirtations" of the other types.


----------



## cat lover (Sep 28, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> ... ENFs tend to be good flirters to boot...


guilty as charged! males/female I cant help myself :blushed:
flirtatious vivacious c'est moi through and through


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, what do you mean by sexuality? We already discussed sexual orientation in this thread, but maybe you're talking about how forward someone is?

I don't do so well with ambiguity, so you need to be more specific.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

entperson said:


> They aren't related. But It may effect other's perception of your sexuality depending on your T/F preference and gender.


NTP flirting is amazingly fun to witness.



> Because the character minimum won't just let me say NO . . .
> 
> Don't we already have a thread for this?


If we do I don't know where it is.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I did put the link in my post, but here it is:

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/5396-types-orientation.html

But then I realized that the OP's definition of "sexuality" wasn't clear, so I edited my post (but it still contains the link).


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I searched for a similar thread and couldn't find one. Thanks for your arrogance by the way, because arrogance alone can solve an argument. I wanted you guys to put more thought into it, but I guess you guys are incapable of deeper insight. And an I of all personalities, and all you can say is no. What a waste.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I was thinking that, though personality and sexuality aren't directly linked, that they are interrelated, because both personality and sexuality are developed socially. How you are raised determines what you will become later, and I believe personality would have a minimal if any effect on sexuality. I think I would still be INFJ if I were straight, though I can't say for sure, because I'm not.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> I was thinking that, though personality and sexuality aren't directly linked, that they are interrelated, because both personality and sexuality are developed socially. How you are raised determines what you will become later, and I believe personality would have a minimal if any effect on sexuality. I think I would still be INFJ if I were straight, though I can't say for sure, because I'm not.


Well I put lots of thought in my post. So how about you get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well I put lots of thought in my post. So how about you get your head out of your ass.


I wasn't talking to you... Anyway, what's her face's post annoyed me. Why don't you get your head out of your ass. Don't you see the bitchy warning? Damn.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was me you were talking about, OP, in which case I do owe you an apology. I did jump the gun with my original post, and I edited it to correct the mistake I made.

I hope that I do not have to explain this situation any further, and that we can continue with the discussion.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> NTP flirting is amazingly fun to witness.


Wait... in what way do you mean this...?


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah, no prob. Sorry about being a bitch. I can be very irritable at times, and it's not even that time of month...


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm with tdmg, elaborate TreeBob. Being one, I don't really know how it looks to others when we flirt.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> I searched for a similar thread and couldn't find one. Thanks for your arrogance by the way, because arrogance alone can solve an argument. *I wanted you guys *to put more thought into it, but *I guess you guys* are incapable of deeper insight. And an I of all personalities, and all you can say is no. What a waste.


Check out your reply, "you guys". I really don't care if you are bitchy from your period. If you are having issues, go somewhere else. If you are going to bitch at someone be specific. My head is quite firmly on my head. 



> entperson I'm with tdmg, elaborate TreeBob. Being one, I don't really know how it looks to others when we flirt.
> 
> tdmg Wait... in what way do you mean this...?


Well from the NTPs I have hung out with (I know few), when they try to flirt physically (via touch) they come off as very awkward. Even eye contact isn't rally seductive. I find when you guys like someone you kind of just go all in. I can't explain why NTJ can flirt.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well from the NTPs I have hung out with (I know few), when they try to flirt physically (via touch) they come off as very awkward. Even eye contact isn't rally seductive. I find when you guys like someone you kind of just go all in. I can't explain why NTJ can flirt.


Ok, you got me on the awkward touchy part, but I am damn good at witty flirtatious banter.
NTJ's can flirt? :crazy:


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Check out your reply, "you guys". I really don't care if you are bitchy from your period. If you are having issues, go somewhere else. If you are going to bitch at someone be specific. My head is quite firmly on my head.


Well if were going on who's being bitchy, we'd both equal out, besides, you're killing my thread with your whining, if you don't like my bitching then gtfo. I don't like shit and I'm sure you don't either, so quit filling up my thread with your shitty ranting, and I'll do the same.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well from the NTPs I have hung out with (I know few), when they try to flirt physically (via touch) they come off as very awkward. Even eye contact isn't rally seductive. I find when you guys like someone you kind of just go all in. I can't explain why NTJ can flirt.


INTPs, especially the men, are embarassingly, adorably obvious when the flirt. Their efforts are so cute and blushworthy :laughing:

ENTPs... in my experience, almost all women think I'm flirting with them, even though I'm not interested in most women. When I flirt purposefully, I'd like to think I was subtle, but I know that I'm actually quite blunt :crazy: This is probably just my issue though, the ENTP can probably master flirting, putting it on pretty well.

I don't know many ENTPs though, and none well, especially ENTP women, so I can't generalize this. I know way more INTPs.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well I put lots of thought in my post. So how about you get your head out of your ass.


I liked your post - very observant.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

LadyAutumn said:


> I just realized you were talking to me. Sorry 'bout that. I just mean that I've read threads here where it seemed the majority were like...Sex? What is that? It's been 5 years, and I don't miss it. I'm thinking, 5 years would be an eternity to go without connecting with someone! Not saying there's anything wrong with those who don't place a high importance on sex, I just don't identify with it.


Actually I think he was talking to the OP, who created this thread without defining what she meant by sexuality.

Thanks for sharing, though.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Actually I think he was talking to the OP, who created this thread without defining what she meant by sexuality.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, though.


Oh, I see. My goof - LOL.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I know quite a lot of gay people, and all of them have their own personality...I don't think I could pin it down to a certain type at all.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

de l'eau salée said:


> I know quite a lot of gay people, and all of them have their own personality...I don't think I could pin it down to a certain type at all.


This is not a thread on orientation but there is one out there already.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Azrael said:


> That's gotta suck. :sad:


Well hopefully it'll change. I'm fifteen, so there's hope. 



So Long So Long said:


> Asexual? How does that work? :mellow:


Basically I'm not sexually attracted to anyone.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Nah, I know what it means... But I can't imagine... What it feels like, anyways.


----------



## ShellyINFP16 (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TreeBob*



> I think that is the same for all types high in Se. I consider myself to have talent. I want nothing more than to please my woman and rarely worry about my needs unless she is taken care of first.


Nice! :wink:
Yeah, I can definitely see how that natural "skill" can come easily for both ESTPs and ISTPs. I once knew an ESTP who had that very same desire...ESTPs and ISTPs are the sh**!!! Because you guys are so sensual, you experience seeing, hearing, touch, taste, and smell to the one hundredth power-probably therefore making your performance even that much better!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> Well hopefully it'll change. I'm fifteen, so there's hope.


Very true. :happy:


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

ShellyINFP16 said:


> Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*
> 
> Yeah...ISTPs are kind of obsessed with sex lol. Well I guess I can't speak for all except the one that I know. I read somewhere that ISTPs have a great amount of sexual prowess and are very talented in that arena (not quoted precisely but you get the gist). I would have to concur...


I agree that they're talented with their senses, but I still believe that they lack emotional flames, which is where you, an INFP, or an ENFP come in. 


ShellyINFP16 said:


> I definitely don't think that sex is "all talk" with them. Instead of sex being mechanical for them...I would say that it's some what of an art for them. They're just naturally skilled at knowing just what to do!:wink:


I bet things would be different if you weren't one of those sexy INFPs that they keep talking about. :wink:


----------



## ShellyINFP16 (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*


> I agree that they're talented with their senses, but I still believe that they lack emotional flames, which is where you, an INFP, or an ENFP come in.


Yeah, I see where you're coming from...it did take a while before my ISTP began talking about his "feelings" including the ones that he has for me. Even yet, I think that the main reason he does is because he knows how important it is for me to hear it.

Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*


> I bet things would be different if you weren't one of those sexy INFPs that they keep talking about. :wink:


Stop it...you're making me blush lol!:blushed:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

ShellyINFP16 said:


> Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*
> Stop it...you're making me blush lol!:blushed:


No continue. That's an order!


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

ShellyINFP16 said:


> Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*
> Yeah, I see where you're coming from...it did take a while before my ISTP began talking about his "feelings" including the ones that he has for me. Even yet, I think that the main reason he does is because he knows how important it is for me to hear it.


As an INFP, you bring emotional passion to the sex table, which may not sound like anything special to an INFP, but it IS special.

And I would think that when you combine what an INFP has to offer in terms of emotionality with an ISTP's extraverted Sensing and give the relationship a lot of time to increase each person's confidence level and build trust, then it would probably equal the best sex ever! :happy:


ShellyINFP16 said:


> Originally Posted by *INFPharmacist*
> Stop it...you're making me blush lol!:blushed:


Lol! :laughing:

Once, an ISTP had called me a "wild woman" post-intimacy, so let's blush together! :crazy:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I'm an INTP. And I get horny.
A lot. 
But I see no correlation of any kind, I mean what the hell does my Ti and Ne have to do with sex?


----------



## Reality Soldier (Oct 3, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> Sexuality, in my opinion, is not related in any way to type. But I do think that F males are more likely to have *attitudes* that are perceived as gay and T females are more likely to have *attitudes* that are perceived as being lesbian.


I think I can vouch for this. Sometimes when I'm with my friends in public, a stranger will think something like the way I talk to them is gay or something, but it's really just me enjoying their company. I'm also more "physically" friendly than most guys are. I usually get physically close to them and kinda touch them more than most guys touch their friends. Though my friends sometimes get annoyed by that 'cause they're introverts and generally value their personal space, so when I do it too much, they're sure to let me know.:blushed: On top of that, I tend to have an easier time talking with girls than a lot of straight guys seem to have, so people tend to think I'm either gay for not making any obvious advances or trying a more subtle way of flirting. In fact, sometimes girls think I'm flirting with them when I'm really just trying to make friendly conversation.



Bella6000 said:


> ENFPs are known for being flirtatious or at least extremely expressive that we like you and conversations with us can have an unintentional sexual vibe! I don't know about other ENFPs but eating together, experiencing a 'first' of any kind with someone you're attracted to, laughing or arguing can all be very sexual.


I know what you mean by this. I think to us, love tends to be the main thing we focus on and care about in relationships. While sex _is_ a way of showing that love, there's plenty of other ways to express it. While I'm still a virgin, thus I'm not the best judge as to how gratifying sex is, experiencing other romantic gestures can be just as, if not more, satisfying to us. Just as long as we feel connected to someone and can tell they're enjoying our company as much as we love theirs, it tends to give us that warm, fuzzy feeling inside, which is all we need.:laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ENFPs are so _passionate._ Yummy.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

well it seems like all the gays on this sight are introverted.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

I't doesn't look like this thread is really active anymore but if you're interested I wrote my own survey trying to work out any patterns between type and sexuality. The thread title is 'My Myers-Briggs Sex Survey'


----------

